# Bernie's back and Obama is scolded #144



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Team Bernie came out of nowhere and almost took the nomination, until Hillary and the DNC railroaded him. Then he turned around and sold out by endorsing Hillary and losing many supporters. Can Bernie light the flame again? He certainly has the rhetoric. But will he be able to persuade Americans that Socialism/Communism is a better way. Find out here!

Plus, African Americans speak of unity but seem to tear each other down when someone tries to help them better themselves. This time that someone was the Obama's.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-25T22_35_19-08_00


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It was reported in my area that Trump's rating went up by seven points. Supposedly this was comprised by suburban women and blacks--groups that might have just gone to the Dems by rote. I think Bernie is tilting at windmills.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe best that he is in. Let him muck up the waters for the demonrats and yes, let's have that debate about socialism Bernie. You and AOC tell us your dream of unicorn farts and rainbows.

I will listen later. I am on the road again.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, we used to mention a leftist faction called "yellow dog democrats." The name derives from leftists in the south voting for anyone as a bloc. They used to say they'd even back a "little yellow dog."

But considering the socialist stand recently taken, I wonder if that will divide their party.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, word(s) of the day … feminist screwheads!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> It was reported in my area that Trump's rating went up by seven points. Supposedly this was comprised by suburban women and blacks--groups that might have just gone to the Dems by rote. I think Bernie is tilting at windmills.


just wait until it's busted out into the sky blue just how BAD the Clintons are >>>> those white suburban soccer moms that were alllll over the "female candidate" are either sitting out the 2020s or making some radical thinking .....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to Thursday night's show. Bernie is not the only idiot out there.

So, should I be happy that there is so much fodder for the show or should I feel like a prostitute?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm so looking forward to Thursday night's show. Bernie is not the only idiot out there.
> 
> So, should I be happy that there is so much fodder for the show or should I feel like a prostitute?


You cant do both? Be a happy hooker.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> You cant do both? Be a happy hooker.


You are one sick puppy. I appreciate your humor. I understand your humor. I share your humor. Oh, crap; I have issues, too!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I was happy he exposed H-Beast and the DNC for what they are. Criminals.......

But he is not fit to be a senator nor a president. He is a hypocrite and liar.


----------

